# just another bobs cola?



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

thats what i thought when i picked it up off the shelve at the shop, but when i turned it around to see if a town was listed i was surprised  1946 4 bucks!


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

and to my surprise wow!!! its time to do the research on knoxville bottlers!


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

this is not soda related but i think youll like this, 2 pound 1940  jfg globe peanut butter jar,  i believe was only produced from 1939 to 1942 and its mint! 12 bucks! hey morb finally! now for the barney and ally!


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

beautiful..........


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

one more


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 24, 2010)

Congrats and you suck. $12 you lucky so and so. Great find. Lee's gonna kill ya.


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 24, 2010)

I like the Bob's Cola as well. The Juicy Fruit Bottling Company huh? I doubt there's many of that one.


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

now i need to get the barney ally for dirt................. lol thanks morb!


----------



## madman (Sep 24, 2010)

some info on bobs cola   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob's-Cola


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow brother, ya missed this one.

 http://bobscola.com/home.html


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2010)

ha joe no i saw it but my puter didnt like it........


----------

